# World of Text



## beehdaubs (Nov 16, 2009)

Technically, it's a multiplayer text editor...you are given a huge notepad to write on, and everybody else in that notepad with you can write while you're there.  It's hard to explain.  Just check it out.  I think it's really cool.

http://www.yourworldoftext.com/TBT3


----------



## Numner (Nov 16, 2009)

Will do Mr. Beedy


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 16, 2009)

How exciting.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 16, 2009)

It has been soiled. D:


----------



## Gnome (Nov 16, 2009)

This is fun.


----------



## beehdaubs (Nov 16, 2009)

The wall is full of crap.  I love it.


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 16, 2009)

Pen Island, here I ***!


----------



## Zangy (Nov 16, 2009)

frogger


----------



## Numner (Nov 16, 2009)

What's going on?


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 16, 2009)

Viva La BasonJurrows


----------



## beehdaubs (Nov 16, 2009)

COFFEH IS A MAN


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 16, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> COFFEH IS A MAN


XD
I write that like 10 times, and someone changed it to "woman"

I lol'd.


----------



## Zex (Nov 16, 2009)

All I see is a white page.


----------



## beehdaubs (Nov 16, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> All I see is a white page.


Scroll around.


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 16, 2009)

Who wrote they would go gay for me? XD


----------



## beehdaubs (Nov 16, 2009)

I made a safe zone...NOBODY IS USING IT.  EACH AND EVERY ONE OF YOU ARE MAGGOTS.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 16, 2009)

Boobies.


----------



## kalinn (Nov 16, 2009)

DD


----------



## Zex (Nov 16, 2009)

Explicit content warning?


----------



## Numner (Nov 16, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Who wrote they would go gay for me? XD


There are women in there? O=


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 16, 2009)

HEY GUYS!
JOIN THE COFFEEBEAN HATE CLUB
GOGOGOGOGO


----------



## Numner (Nov 16, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> HEY GUYS!
> JOIN THE COFFEEBEAN HATE CLUB
> GOGOGOGOGO


*hiss and paw*


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 16, 2009)

Why are people calling me those mean things on there? Why? :'(


----------



## Lord Yuan (Nov 16, 2009)

I will cook you in a basket furry spork


----------



## Numner (Nov 16, 2009)

Megamant125 said:
			
		

> Why are people calling me those mean things on there? Why? :'(


Who are you o=
Except a fail for a troll


----------



## Lord Yuan (Nov 16, 2009)

try and stop me from having fun with this, try it


----------



## Numner (Nov 16, 2009)

Everyone is gone D:


----------



## Lord Yuan (Nov 16, 2009)

Im crying with joy


----------



## Numner (Nov 16, 2009)

Lord Yuan said:
			
		

> Im crying with joy


I have no tear ducts);


----------



## Lord Yuan (Nov 16, 2009)

oh god I love this


----------



## Numner (Nov 16, 2009)

Lord Yuan said:
			
		

> oh god I love this


Where is everyone o-o?


----------



## Lord Yuan (Nov 16, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Lord Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its so bloody fun oh god


----------



## ipodawesum (Nov 16, 2009)

people talk bout coffee alot on there.


----------



## Numner (Nov 16, 2009)

Lord Yuan said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't... have too much fun


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 16, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> people talk bout coffee alot on there.


People pretend to be me a lot on there =/


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 16, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know it's like srsly wtf is this shizzz


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 16, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> people talk bout coffee alot on there.


It's creepy. ._.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 16, 2009)

That is so fun!


----------



## Micah (Nov 16, 2009)

Guys, I can officially say you all scare me.

Who posts stuff like that?


----------



## Numner (Nov 16, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Guys, I can officially say you all scare me.
> 
> Who posts stuff like that?


Anons


----------



## Micah (Nov 16, 2009)

This is what happens when a bunch of 10 year olds get together.

LI3K OMG! IM SOOOO FUNNEH!!!!!!1!!1!!!1!


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 16, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Truth.


----------



## beehdaubs (Nov 16, 2009)

Since the other one got *censored.3.0*ed up so badly, I put up a new one.  Screw it up as much as you want.

http://www.yourworldoftext.com/TBTRebuilt


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 16, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Since the other one got *censored.3.0*ed up so badly, I put up a new one.  Screw it up as much as you want.
> 
> http://www.yourworldoftext.com/TBTRebuilt


So I came and then left :B


----------



## beehdaubs (Nov 16, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:J


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 16, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And John raped me in your box.

I HOPE YOU LIKE A JIZZY BOX.


----------



## Numner (Nov 16, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is he the one that came?


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 16, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guise.

I'm a man.

A sexy man.


----------



## Vooloo (Nov 16, 2009)

GAOOOW.

:3


----------



## Silently (Nov 16, 2009)

Holy crap that was fun lmao


----------



## beehdaubs (Nov 16, 2009)

LET'S GET SOME TEXT ADVENTURE GOING ON IN HERE!

http://www.yourworldoftext.com/textadventure


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 16, 2009)

10 cents!


----------



## Vooloo (Nov 16, 2009)

God, you guys are messed up... o_e


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 16, 2009)

I was having fun with that story.
Who kept *censored.3.0*ing it up?


----------



## beehdaubs (Nov 16, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> I was having fun with that story.
> Who kept *censored.3.0*ing it up?


I was the one who made the story.  I don't know who *censored.3.0*ed it up.  But go here:
http://www.yourworldoftext.com/textadventure2


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 16, 2009)

Sigh...
It can never last.


----------



## Vooloo (Nov 16, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> I was having fun with that story.
> Who kept *censored.3.0*ing it up?


Ahem. 
*looks at coffeh and numner*


----------



## beehdaubs (Nov 16, 2009)

Here's a new one since the first and second are trashed.
http://www.yourworldoftext.com/TBT3


----------



## Gnome (Nov 16, 2009)

Ok, If anyone wants to go to my private one PM Me.


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 16, 2009)

I don't see why bdubs even bothers anymore.


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 16, 2009)

nidoking is sexy.


You'll understand if you were on at like 3 or 4 PM.


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 16, 2009)

Oh god, Niko, not again.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Nov 16, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> nidoking is sexy.
> 
> 
> You'll understand if you were on at like 3 or 4 PM.


...But...Nidoking _is_ sexy.


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 16, 2009)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True sir, and I appreciate your comment.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Nov 16, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

Yowza.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 16, 2009)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know someone you will like.  http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/profile/4017169/


----------



## //RUN.exe (Nov 16, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will certainly look into meeting him. ;3


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 16, 2009)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would have that as my avatar but I'm not a furry D: .  Still awesome though   .


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Nov 16, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All I see is scales.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Nov 16, 2009)

Alecks said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hot, sexy scales...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Nov 16, 2009)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just who wouldn't lick ice cream off them.

and I mean it's not furry, those are scales, not fur.


----------



## Micah (Nov 17, 2009)

There are scaly furries (like dragons for example).


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 17, 2009)

Alecks said:
			
		

> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scalies still count as furry.


----------



## ipodawesum (Nov 17, 2009)

Just gonna leave this here.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 17, 2009)

http://www.yourworldoftext.com/BOONDOX


----------



## //RUN.exe (Nov 17, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Machoke is good too.


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 17, 2009)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a big fan of Machoke, but cool picture.  Just wait till' Aaron (TravisTouchdown) sees these :> .


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 17, 2009)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um...
I'm a little creeped out by the fact that its loincloth is bulging that much. And the fact that it looks like it's taking it off.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Nov 17, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's more of a speedo type deal than a loincloth, and what else would it be doing?  Pulling it up?  Why would he do that?


----------



## Numner (Nov 17, 2009)

....

This thread went south


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 17, 2009)

OM*G. MUSCULAR POKEMON.


----------



## Numner (Nov 17, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> OM*G. MUSCULAR POKEMON.


I know?

I am pretty muscular


----------



## //RUN.exe (Nov 17, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> OM*G. MUSCULAR POKEMON.


Yes?  Would you like more?


----------



## Numner (Nov 17, 2009)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DEAR GOD PLEASE DON'T


----------



## Gnome (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok guys, lets do this again it was fun as hell last time.
http://www.yourworldoftext.com/teebeetee


----------



## Vivi (Jan 16, 2010)

everyone go to this ^


----------



## Gnome (Jan 16, 2010)

http://www.yourworldoftext.com/teebeeteeprivate


----------



## Gnome (Jan 16, 2010)

Don't you guys make me go hitler on yo asses.


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 16, 2010)

yey


----------



## Gnome (Jan 16, 2010)

Somebody in there wants to *censored.3.0* me.

I'm honestly flattered.


----------



## merinda! (Jan 16, 2010)

Lol, apparently Jeremy is a paedophile now.
Ahaha.


----------



## Numner (Jan 16, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Somebody in there wants to *censored.3.0* me.
> 
> I'm honestly flattered.


Who? xD

What did they say?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 16, 2010)

Numner said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"*censored.3.0* you Gnome."


----------



## Numner (Jan 16, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh that's awesome.


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 16, 2010)

where iz everyone!?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 16, 2010)

Who keeps telling me that they want to *censored.3.0* me? I know I'm hard to resist.


----------



## Numner (Jan 16, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Who keeps telling me that they want to *censored.3.0* me? I know I'm hard to resist.


ik

u r


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 16, 2010)

The private chat is intense.


----------



## Ricano (Jan 16, 2010)

The bottom of it is getting very... odd.
:|


----------



## Gnome (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm about to go overlord hitler control on that place.


----------



## merinda! (Jan 16, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> I'm about to go overlord hitler control on that place.


Do it.


----------



## Ricano (Jan 16, 2010)

There's someone impersonating Tye.
olol.


----------



## Numner (Jan 16, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> I'm about to go overlord hitler control on that place.


Use the easy bake oven?


----------



## Kyle (Jan 16, 2010)

Every name is now Kolvo because I am so cool.


----------



## merinda! (Jan 16, 2010)

Lololol@teebeeteeprivate.


----------



## iVocaloid (Jan 16, 2010)

iPosted thar. ;D


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jan 17, 2010)

i just raped this whole wall of text


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jan 17, 2010)

kolvo there's a reason why i replaced your names


----------



## Kyle (Jan 17, 2010)

Kolvo is the only correct choice


----------



## Ricano (Jan 17, 2010)

xela. said:
			
		

> i just raped this whole wall of text


It was raped before you even got there.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jan 17, 2010)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Kolvo is the only correct choice


well not everything can be your way >:c


----------



## Kyle (Jan 17, 2010)

Rianco said:
			
		

> xela. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sloppy seconds?


----------



## merinda! (Jan 17, 2010)

Kolvo, was that you being Tye?


----------



## Kyle (Jan 17, 2010)

I don't think so


----------



## Ricano (Jan 17, 2010)

Someone should show him all that bullshet that was said about him :L


----------



## merinda! (Jan 17, 2010)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> I don't think so


I think so.
You didn't use ;3
Until I told you.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jan 17, 2010)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> I don't think so


i just made your hate club a ron paul hate club


----------



## Kyle (Jan 17, 2010)

-mez said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?


----------



## merinda! (Jan 17, 2010)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I'm 75% sure it's you.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jan 17, 2010)

-mez said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm in there too


 ^_^


----------



## Kyle (Jan 17, 2010)

-mez said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still don't know what you are talking about
what did the guy say


----------

